# one photo will not sync



## vinsolo (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a desktop Mac and 2 iOS devices all with latest op systems. At top of lightroom display there is ALWAYS a message "one photo to sync. I haven't been able to solve this. Most of my synching is in direction from Lightroom desktop to Lightroom mobile.

Thanks for any help!!!

vinsolo


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 2, 2017)

In Menu | Lightroom | Preferences you can see under tab 'Lighroom Mobile' which picture it concerns. In my experience it sometimes helps to 'touch' the image by making a minor adjusment. When that didn't do the job sometimes it would help to take out the picture of the collection and put it back later.


----------



## vinsolo (Mar 2, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> In Menu | Lightroom | Preferences you can see under tab 'Lighroom Mobile' which picture it concerns. In my experience it sometimes helps to 'touch' the image by making a minor adjusment. When that didn't do the job sometimes it would help to take out the picture of the collection and put it back later.


THANKS SO MUCH. This did not solve. attached preferences:
I should have said ALWAYS "synching 1 photo"

thanks
vinsolo


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 2, 2017)

You could try to delete all synchronised data (you can see the button in your own screenshot). All images have to synchronize again but you have only 93 images so that should not take to much time.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 2, 2017)

Another thing you can do is to push the ALT button when you have opened the preferences screen above. You will see that the Sync Activity part disappears and a button appears "generate diagnostic log". The generated log could be send to Adobe.


----------



## vinsolo (Mar 2, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> You could try to delete all synchronised data (you can see the button in your own screenshot). All images have to synchronize again but you have only 93 images so that should not take to much time.




These photos are currently in a MOBILE COLLECTION IN MY LIGHTROOM CATALOG. Will they be removed from this this collection so that I would have to add then to a new mobile collection?

Sorry to be dense.

vinsolo


----------



## clee01l (Mar 2, 2017)

It is important that you update to the Latest version of LRCC2015.8.  Your Lightroom Forums profile says jay you are on LRCC2015.3.   IIRC, there have been some bugs caught and fixed with LR and LRMobile. 
In your mobile device, are there any Videos that you are trying to sync with your master LR catalog?  I also recall that there were some issues sync'ing LRMobile videos.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 2, 2017)

The last option i know of is to manual deleting the sync.lrdata file on your computer. You can find it at:
*Mac:*/Users//Library/Caches/Adobe/Lightroom/Sync Data/Sync.lrdata
*Windows:*C:\Users\\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Sync Data\Sync.lrdata

Disclaimer: make a good back-up first!


----------



## vinsolo (Mar 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> It is important that you update to the Latest version of LRCC2015.8.  Your Lightroom Forums profile says jay you are on LRCC2015.3.   IIRC, there have been some bugs caught and fixed with LR and LRMobile.
> In your mobile device, are there any Videos that you are trying to sync with your master LR catalog?  I also recall that there were some issues sync'ing LRMobile videos.



No videos at all
Am using 2015.8 on iMac with 10.12.3.
The # of images is correct but still "synching 1 photo"

Thanks
vinsolo


----------



## clee01l (Mar 2, 2017)

vinsolo said:


> No videos at all
> Am using 2015.8 on iMac with 10.12.3.
> The # of images is correct but still "synching 1 photo"
> 
> ...


Before you enter into any of the drastic measures recommended by Roelof,  Determine where the image is in LR Mobile.  Is Syncing still in progress on the Mobile device? (Tap on the cloud icon for a status).  Next, Link to the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom website, login with your Adobe ID and navigate to the album(s) to see if all of the images that are in your LR Mobile albums are indeed in the Cloud Storage where your Master catalog will need to go to fetch them.


----------



## vinsolo (Mar 2, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Before you enter into any of the drastic measures recommended by Roelof,  Determine where the image is in LR Mobile.  Is Syncing still in progress on the Mobile device? (Tap on the cloud icon for a status).  Next, Link to the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom website, login with your Adobe ID and navigate to the album(s) to see if all of the images that are in your LR Mobile albums are indeed in the Cloud Storage where your Master catalog will need to go to fetch them.




Cletus, the problem is that all the images are present in LR mobile as well as the mobile collections on my desktop. I don't know where this un-synching image is. 

vinsolo


----------



## clee01l (Mar 2, 2017)

Then Roelof is on the right track. Follow his direction.


----------

